# Looking for a shop in Ontario for Yanmar engine rebuild



## waterant (2 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a decent shop in Ontario, Canada that can help me with rebuilding the seized Yanmar engine by doing the things which require skills and equipment (for example, cylinders will probably have to be resleeved because the current sleeves got damaged by rust).
please let me know if you have anyone in mind.

Thanks

Ant


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

What engine ID?

Yanmar makes diesel generator gensets for the big names in the industry. Chances are, you may have one near you to rebuild the engine successfully. Look up Repower Yanmar on the web for locations in your vicinity. 

Example, 3T80 tractor engine in a genset is a 3T80LE. For all intents, the engine side is all the same. Just the output is different. A tractor uses a clutch vs an electric clutch plate like a riding lawn mower PTO engagement.


----------



## waterant (2 mo ago)

It's Yanmar 6LYA-STP. 
I'll try to search for "Repower Yanmar"
thank you


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

waterant said:


> It's Yanmar 6LYA-STP.
> I'll try to search for "Repower Yanmar"
> thank you


See the attached - - -


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

waterant said:


> It's Yanmar 6LYA-STP.
> I'll try to search for "Repower Yanmar"
> thank you


See a 2nd attach - - - 

#2


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

waterant said:


> It's Yanmar 6LYA-STP.
> I'll try to search for "Repower Yanmar"
> thank you


See 3rd attached - - - 

#3

Good luck !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I don't know this particular outfit, but they do Yanmars.


Welcome to TAM Engines of Toronto, Canada


----------



## waterant (2 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> See 3rd attached - - -
> Good luck !


Thanks for the PDFs. I had some but that service manual will be very helpful.



pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I don't know this particular outfit, but they do Yanmars.
> 
> 
> Welcome to TAM Engines of Toronto, Canada


Thank you. when I searched for "Repower Yanmar in Ontario" , I also found Aerohill.com: Location
both are not far from me, I'll talk to both.

I'm bringing that engine from US back home to Canada, where I plan to take it apart as much as my DIY skills will allow and have a professional do the pro tasks.

Hopefully, I can bring that engine back to life this way. because the mechanics I talked to in Virginia did not want to do this rebuild at all, never worked with Yanmars or pointed out the rebuild would cost almost the same as buying a new engine, and i believe it will if i have them rebuild it (as they probably have a few college professors on staff who charges $500/hour to unbolt the head and it takes them 8 hours to do all 26 bolts).


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

waterant said:


> Thanks for the PDFs. I had some but that service manual will be very helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a few connections to obtain Yanmar manuals.  
Compliments of the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group. 

The boat engines share 'some' parts with the tractors. The marine engine model ID and the tractor version engine model ID are different. It's kept this way so tractor identical parts can not be order for the marine engines. Marine engines pay top dollar. 

In the early engine days, it was common to figure out the tractor engine used in the boats. Such cross references no longer are available to Joe C. Public.


----------



## waterant (2 mo ago)

Ya, I already noticed. Turbine wheel shaft for Yanmar 6LYA is $800+, while shaft for IHI RHC7 is $132. Exactly the same part. I got lucky that turbo is stamped with IHI RHC7 or I would never found it. I wonder how many other parts are 6 times less expensive without "marine" curse.
Any tips on how to find a proper reference part?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

waterant said:


> Ya, I already noticed. Turbine wheel shaft for Yanmar 6LYA is $800+, while shaft for IHI RHC7 is $132. Exactly the same part. I got lucky that turbo is stamped with IHI RHC7 or I would never found it. I wonder how many other parts are 6 times less expensive without "marine" curse.
> Any tips on how to find a proper reference part?


Go to the TOAD in Canada. lol 






Sailboat Engine Parts and Boat Parts- TOAD Marine Supply


TOAD Marine Supply - offering a complete line of sailboat engine parts, hardware, boat parts and supplies for the boating enthusiasts. One source for all of your marine engine parts, sales and service.



shop.toadmarinesupply.com


----------



## waterant (2 mo ago)

Right, great store. I'm getting most spare parts from them but they still sell Yanmar's parts at marine engine price. 1 head bolt is $17.60 and that engine needs 26 of those - with tax and shipping it's over $500 just for the freaking bolts! 
🫣 Would be nice to find the same parts without "marine" stamp on it.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

waterant said:


> Right, great store. I'm getting most spare parts from them but they still sell Yanmar's parts at marine engine price. 1 head bolt is $17.60 and that engine needs 26 of those - with tax and shipping it's over $500 just for the freaking bolts!
> 🫣 Would be nice to find the same parts without "marine" stamp on it.


If you know the size of the bolts, then go here. 









McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com


----------

